# Leglamp's 2015 Halloween Display



## Leglamp (May 14, 2014)

View attachment Halloween 2015.pdf


Hey Halloween lover's!
Here's pictures of my Halloween for this year. Sorry for the delay in getting these on here, but that Nightmare Before Christmas swing took me two weeks and three band-aids to complete!
Leglamp


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That swing is wonderful!

I like that you have a lot of vintage-looking pieces in your yard. Gives it that feel of childhood nostalgia.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yowza! That is Awssss!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Link doesn't work for me.
Can't see anything


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Do you have Adobe Reader?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

I do, I do. 



RoxyBlue said:


> ^Do you have Adobe Reader?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Okay, got it.
Great pics!
Really nice work


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Great display~love, love the swing!!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Yep love the swing, but it all looked pretty darn good!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow! Awesome!


----------

